# Không phải nhịn ăn mà bạn cần có một chế độ khoa học để có thân hình cân đối tới không ngờ



## mai lan (17/9/18)

Cuộc sống bận rộn khiến con người ngày càng trở nên lười nhác. Vì thế lựa chọn của họ là những món được nấu sẵn ở hàng quán, đồ ăn vặt lề đường hay thức ăn nhanh khiến cơ thể thu nạp lượng chất béo. Phụ nữ ai cũng muốn có một vóc dáng đẹp.




​*Cuộc sống bận rộn khiến con người ngày càng trởnên lười nhác. Vì thếlựa chọn của họlà những món được nấu sẵnởhàng quán, đồăn vặt lềđường hay thức ăn nhanh khiến cơthểthu nạp lượng chất béo.*

Phụ nữ ai cũng muốn có một vóc dáng đẹp thon gọn và đường cong quyến rũ. Nhưng việc giảm cân, cải thiện số đo không phải là một điều đơn giản. Bạn phải thực sự kiên nhẫn và kết hợp cách giảm cân đúng khoa học đúng cách mới mong có được kết quả như ý muốn.

*Bổsung protein*
Protein là chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng cần bổ sung vào thực đơn giảm cân mỗi ngày. Việc này nhằm thúc đẩy sự trao đổi chất lên 80-100 calo, giúp bạn cảm thấy no lâu vì vậy cũng sẽ ăn ít hơn. Một nghiên cứu cũng cho thấy rằng bổ sung đủ protein giúp cơ thể giảm đi 60% của sự ám ảnh thèm thức ăn trong cả ngày. Đơn giản chỉ cần thêm protein vào chế độ ăn của bạn là một trong những cách hiệu quả nhất để giảm cân.

_

_
_Những thực phẩm có chứa ptotein rất tốt cho việc giảm cân._​
*Cà phê đen*
Cà phê cung cấp các chất chống oxy hóa mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho sức khỏe. Nghiên cứu cho thấy rằng caffeine trong cà phê có thể thúc đẩy sự trao đổi chất tăng lên 3-11%, và tăng khả năng đốt cháy mỡ lên đến 10-29%. Tuy nhiên, hãy chắc rằng bạn không thêm bất cứ đường hay các nguyên liệu cung cấp năng lượng khác vào cà phê vì chúng sẽ làm cho những lợi ích nêu trên bị vô hiệu hóa.

_

_
_Cà phê đen cũng hỗ trợ rất nhiều trong việc giảm cân an toàn._​
*Ăn trứng vào bữa sáng*
Ăn trứng có thể mang đến cho bạn rất nhiều lợi ích, bao gồm cả việc giúp bạn giảm cân. Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng cho biết dùng trứng vào bữa sáng giúp bạn ăn ít calo hơn trong 36 giờ tiếp theo. Điều này hỗ trợ việc giảm cân vô cùng hiệu quả.

_

_
_Trứng không chỉ là thực phẩm dinh dưỡng mà còn rất có lợi cho vóc dáng đẹp._​
*Uống trà xanh*
Cũng giống như cà phê, trà xanh cũng có nhiều lợi ích, một trong số đó là giảm cân. Trà xanh có chứa một lượng nhỏ caffeine, nhưng nó cũng là chất chống oxy hóa mạnh mẽ và được xem là có công dụng tương tự với caffeine để tăng cường đốt cháy chất béo. Vì vậy uống trà xanh mỗi ngày sẽ là 1 trong những cách giảm cân an toàn nhất.

_

_
_Trà xanh chống oxy hóa rất tốt, ngoài ra còn giúp bạn có được làn da đẹp._​
*Uống nước trước bữa ăn*
Uống nước có thể giúp giảm cân, điều này là hoàn toàn chính xác. Hơn nữa nếu bạn chọn cách giảm cân an toàn, thì nên uống một cốc nước trước khi ăn khoảng 30 phút. Viêc này làm đẩy nhanh quá trình trao đổi chất lên đến 24-30% trong khoảng 1-1,5 giờ, giúp bạn đốt cháy nhiều calo hơn.

_

_
_Một cốc nước trước khi ăn giúp cơ thể đốt nhiều calo._​
*Cắt giảm đường và món ăn ngọt*
Hiện nay có quá nhiều cửa hàng thức ăn khiến bạn không thể rời mắt, đa số trong những món đó đều có một lượng đường cao. Nghiên cứu cho thấy rằng việc tiêu thụ đường gắn liền với nguy cơ béo phì, cũng như các bệnh như tiểu đường loại 2 và bệnh tim. Nếu muốn giảm cân nhanh chóng thì việc đầu tiên là bạn nên cắt giảm lượng đường hay bỏ hẳn những món ăn có vị ngọt.

_

_
_Những chiếc bánh có vẻ ngoài hấp dẫn nhưng bên trong chứa lượng đường khá cao, nếu muốn giảm cân thì quên nó đi!_​
*Ngủ* *đủ giấc*
Trong quá trình giảm cân giấc ngủ cũng quan trọng như ăn uống lành mạnh và tập thể dục. Nghiên cứu cho thấy ngủ không đủ giấc là một trong những nguyên nhân gây nguy cơ béo phì, trong đó gia tăng 89% bệnh béo phì ở trẻ em và 55% ở người lớn. Hãy chắc rằng bạn ngủ đủ giấc (8giờ/ngày) để hỗ trợ quá trình giảm cân tốt nhất.

_

_
_Ngủ đủ giấc mang lại tinh thần phấn chấn và hỗ trợ quá trình giảm cân khá tốt._​
*Không nên nhịn ăn*
Bạn có biết 70% thành công trong quá trình giảm cân phụ thuộc vào chế độ ăn uống, rất nhiều người nghĩ rằng nhịn ăn sẽ giúp giảm cân, tuy nhiên sự thật hoàn toàn ngược lại. Thay vào đó bạn nên áp dụng chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh, giảm tinh bột, chất ngọt, dầu mỡ và bổ sung những chất béo có lợi, đạm và rau củ quả để sở hữu cơ thể thon gọn nhưng vẫn giữ được sức khỏe tốt.

_

_
_Nhịn ăn không phải là cách hay để giảm cân mà thay vào đó bạn cần chọn thực phẩm lành mạnh hơn._​
Giảm cân là một hành trình gian nan mà phụ nữ phải vượt qua nhiều thử thách. Trước tiên bạn nên biết những khó khăn mà mình sẽ gặp phải khi bắt đầu công cuộc giảm cân lấy lại vóc dáng. Từ đó sẽ có tinh thần sẵn sàng cho “cuộc đua” phía trước tránh bị đuối sức. Chúc các bạn gái thành công và có được thân hình như mình mong muốn.

_Nguồn: Theo phunuhiendai_​


----------

